# SUGGESTION: Add ACORN TV App



## Miss Knapp (Apr 9, 2017)

Roku, Apple TV (latest one) & most Samsung Smart Hub TVs have the ACORN TV App.
Any chance we'll be able to get it on TiVo?


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Miss Knapp said:


> Roku, Apple TV (latest one) & most Samsung Smart Hub TVs have the ACORN TV App.
> Any chance we'll be able to get it on TiVo?


I have Acorn through my Amazon video.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a a subscription through Acorn, so would love the app to be added as well.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Steve said:


> I have a a subscription through Acorn, so would love the app to be added as well.


You can reach your Acorn subscription through the Amazon app That's what I do. Admittedly it would be a little more convenient to reach it directly but it does the job.


----------



## Miss Knapp (Apr 9, 2017)

wtherrell said:


> I have Acorn through my Amazon video.


I already have the ACORN app as a stand alone app for my i-Pads and Samsung TV.
I have no intention of buying a subscription via Amazon as it operates separately from the ACORN app alone.
There is no point in buying a duplicate. Same reason I would not subscribe to STARZ through Amazon Prime.
In both these instances, I would be paying twice for the same thing.
Since I watch most of my programs through TiVo, having the actual ACORN app would be convenient. As it is now, I have to watch ACORN on my apple TV (4th gen) in my family room or do a screen mirror from my iPad to my apple tv (3rd gen) in my bedroom.
Samsung's Smart Hub has a habit of losing signals from video apps so have to be restarted.


----------

